
Goldman Sachs Switching to Kubernetes and Docker - brendandburns
http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2016/02/24/big-changes-in-goldmans-software-emerge-from-small-containers/
======
carlosnunez
This is not surprising. Goldman Sachs is usually VERY ahead of the curve
relative to their competitors when it comes to financial technologies. It's
migrations like these that take small projects like Docker into full-fledged
enterprise $x00MM/year revenue land.

Additionally, GS makes quite a lot of money from automated trading, and I can
see containers being very useful for this kind of work.

This is really great news for Docker.

